# How we don't in Oklahoma



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Remodel I'm starting up later this week. Not sure why they want the water closet fixed, looks good from my view:laughing:.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Just paint the platform and install some molding and it should be good to go, lol 

On a more serious note, how can people live like that.

Those sink faucets are old but pretty darn cool. 

Please post after pics, I'd like to see the end result :thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The house is from the 1910's. WW1 era. Check out the cast iron tub, wonder how much that is worth? Anyone know what that drop is off the overflow?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Will said:


> The house is from the 1910's. WW1 era. Check out the cast iron tub, wonder how much that is worth? Anyone know what that drop is off the overflow?


The thing in the overflow hole looks Like the tub filler.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> The thing in the overflow hole looks Like the tub filler.



That's what I was thinking. Find out once we open up the walls.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like someone cobbled in some plastic where the lead bend used to be.

What's your plan for that?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The cast iron stack has a 4' long crack under the 1st floor water closet. Plan is to cut cast iron and remove the whole stack and run new piping through the roof. Bathroom are the same and stack on top of each other.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> The house is from the 1910's. WW1 era. Check out the cast iron tub, wonder how much that is worth? Anyone know what that drop is off the overflow?


Looks like the near North side. Maybe Mesta Park or Heritage hills. Heritage hills homes are usually in better shape but that is their time period.

The spout doubles as a tub filler and a connection for a hand shower. It may not be original. They were most common on claw-foot tubs. If the tub faucet is 8"cc then it has been changed also. The original spout was usually plumbed from the valve with 3/4" brass pipe.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Will said:


> The house is from the 1910's. WW1 era. Check out the cast iron tub, wonder how much that is worth?


Two Advil and a stiff rum and coke.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice air gap on the cold side.....:whistling2:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Will said:


> Remodel I'm starting up later this week. Not sure why they want the water closet fixed, looks good from my view:laughing:.


Don't forget to cut those closet bolts down!:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That's not cod! No ramp.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love those separate hot and cold spigots on the lavatory sink......:thumbsup: I love vintage stuff. The older stuff was made so much better, heavier and durable.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Will said:


> The house is from the 1910's. WW1 era. Check out the cast iron tub, wonder how much that is worth? Anyone know what that drop is off the overflow?


See those all the time where i am its a illegal tub filler


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I love those separate hot and cold spigots on the lavatory sink......:thumbsup: I love vintage stuff. The older stuff was made so much better, heavier and durable.



Yep, and has so much more scrap value when ya take it out & replace it with today's mostly plastic stuff.:thumbup:


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Will said:


> The house is from the 1910's. WW1 era. Check out the cast iron tub, wonder how much that is worth? Anyone know what that drop is off the overflow?


Are you sure that tub is not all Porcelian instead of cast iron. If it is it will be worth a whole lot more


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Have to check that out when we get back over there. Pretty sure they where Cast Iron.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

That is one sexy tub. I think resale would be pretty easy and profitable.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, I love that tub

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Nice air gap on the cold side.....:whistling2:


 Good catch. Figures though.:laughing:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Those ped sinks are awesome, heavy as all heck. I used to work in a historic apartment building, they paid top $$ to have us spend the time to rebuild all the green toilets, deal with all the old fixtures to keep it looking original. Such a pain, but well worth it. Thos ped lavs don't even mount to the wall, they are free standing.


----------

